# Hallo erstmal!



## RhinoPopo (19 Feb. 2014)

Tag Leute!

Ich kenne euer Board schon lange und stöberte mal hin und wieder darauf. Danke!
Eigentlich suche ich schon lange ein Platz, wo ich ein paar Fakes von Celebrities posten kann.
Das sind aber keine Porno-Bilder, sondern nur Soft, oder Beach, oder Bitches. 
Leider wurde ich überall irgendwie abgewiesen, aus Gründen, die ich nicht verstanden habe.
Man kann nie aus den Fehlern lernen, da sie einem gerade löschen, oder weiss ich was.

Tja, ich sehe zwar, dass ihr gar keine Fakes postet. Was auf etwas Intoleranz hinweist, oder
sehe ich das falsch? Internationale Fakes wären dann doch erlaubt und einige Regeln kenne ich
jetzt schon.

Vielleicht gebe ich mal ein Testpost ab, mit irgendeinem Fake von mir.
Das Faken ist bereits eine kleine Leidenschaft von mir geworden.

Na dann.. mal sehen, was so abgeht.. hoffentlich nicht ich!


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

Fakes sind grundsätzlich erlaubt, Emma ist hier leider eine Ausnahme, die sind aus rechtlichen Gründen verboten


----------



## Death Row (19 Feb. 2014)

Jaja. Wir sind schon ein intolerantes Pack hier


----------



## Claudia (19 Feb. 2014)

RhinoPopo schrieb:


> Tja, ich sehe zwar, dass ihr gar keine Fakes postet. Was auf etwas Intoleranz hinweist, oder
> sehe ich das falsch? Internationale Fakes wären dann doch erlaubt und einige Regeln kenne ich
> jetzt schon.



Hallo erstmal, wie dianelized14 schon geschrieben hat sind internationale Fakes bis auf Emma Watson erlaubt, der Thread für die internationalen Fakes ist aber erst für Benutzer mit 250 Beiträgen einzusehen

http://www.celebboard.net/news/370504-verschiebung-diverser-foren-und-zugriffsrechte.html


----------



## RhinoPopo (20 Feb. 2014)

Ok, ich hab's kapiert! Emma Watson ist Gesprächsthema Nummer 1.
Ihr habt also doch eine Fake-Sparte. Tja, eigentlich suche ich gar keine Fakes,
sondern einen Ort, wo ich meine veröffentlichen kann. Tönt etwas selbstverherrlichend,
ist aber irgendwie so.

Das heisst soviel Zeit habe ich dann doch nicht, für intensives Boarding. Wenn ich dann
mal was heisses gefaket habe, will ich das vielleicht mal zeigen. Natürlich!:WOW:

Ach ja, noch was zu meiner Person. Aus Erfahrung mache ich am Anfang vielleicht mal ein
paar ungewollte Verstösse, wie die Watson, aber lerne gerne was dazu. Was man an anderen
Orten nie konnte. Verbannt und gelöscht..

Na dann, hisst die Segel!


----------



## Death Row (20 Feb. 2014)

Na dann lass mal sehen


----------



## RhinoPopo (27 Feb. 2014)

Ich will mal nachfragen, ob ihr mich vielleicht speziell für die Fake-Sparte
freischalten könntet? Würde dafür auch fleissig was posten. Ich bin wirklich
vorwiegend an dem interessiert! Bis ich diese 250 habe, bin ich ebenso alt.


----------



## Claudia (27 Feb. 2014)

nein das geht nicht, dann kommt ja bald jeder an und will für einen gewissen Bereich schon Zugang haben obwohl die Beitragszahl nicht erreicht ist. Die Abstufungen sind ja nicht umsonst da.


----------



## RhinoPopo (28 Feb. 2014)

Meeensch Claudia !! (Respekt)

Ich hätte sogar noch viel exklusiv Material!
Sowas wie Goldbarren und andere Schätze. Was soll
ich bloss damit alleine machen?!

Es ist mir schon ernst! Die Ablehnung macht einem
etwas neckisch. Ist das eigentlich nur Claudias
Entscheidung? Wo ist der Foren-Papa, lol?!

Haha, jaja, blabla, geht nicht usw.kopf99:crazy:


----------



## Claudia (28 Feb. 2014)

nein das ist nicht nur meine Entscheidung das wurde so vom gesammten Team festgelegt, Regeln sind dazu da um eingehalten zu werden, ergo 250 Beiträge erst dann kommst du in den Fake Bereich


----------



## RhinoPopo (5 März 2014)

Ich wollte hier noch erwähnen, dass ich Schweizer bin. :crazy:
Ist zwar beinahe dasselbe, oder auch nicht! Vielleicht
hilft das ja irgendwie. lol Man merkt es kaum - hier!


----------

